# Need to buy new trim rings for my Rallye II wheels. Looking for suggestions.



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

So I blasted and painted up all 5 of the Rallye II wheels I am going to use on my '69 Convertible. 3 of them are later model factory 15X7 wheels and the other 2 are new Wheel Vintiques 15X8 that I will use on the rear of the car. I do like polished vs brushed and also stepped/squared design vs rounded.








I'm sure I want 2 1/2" on the front but not sure if I should go with the wider (3") trim rings on the 15X8 rear wheels or whether I should just get a set of four 2 1/2".


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Anybody bought these before?
Parts Place 15" x 2 1/2" Trim Rings


----------

